# Watch the Nissan GT-R Face a Drone on a Race Track



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *The 2017 Nissan GT-R received the biggest update since the model debuted, but is it good enough to beat a racing drone at the track?*
> 
> The Japanese automaker has released a new video pitting the latest iteration of its sports car against a 'GT-R Drone' at Silverstone in the U.K. Nissan says that 'it’s not the fairest of fights,' but if you’ve been keeping an eye on drone racing, you’d know that drones can be pretty quick and agile.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Watch the Nissan GT-R Face a Drone on a Race Track at AutoGuide.com.


----------

